# mount a nfs folder from qnap-nas



## jaga (Sep 9, 2019)

hello people,
i run freebsd 12 in virtualbox on ubuntu.
on ubuntu my folder from qnap-nas is mounting like this:
first install "nfs-common"
and than write in the /etc/fstab
x.x.x.x:/qnap-folder   /home/user1/qnap   nfs   rw   0   0
when i start my file-explorer in ubuntu, i get automatically the qnap-folder
how can i do this in freebsd?


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 10, 2019)

FreeBSD Handbook, chapter 29.3. Network File System (NFS), scroll down to 29.3.2. Configuring the Client


----------



## ekingston (Sep 10, 2019)

Pretty much the same way. see what T-Daemon point you at for details.

One thing I found was that I couldn't get proper UID to name resolution working between my FreeBSD server and my QNAP NAS so I had to make sure my UID on the QNAP was the same as my UID on FreeBSD.

I also couldn't get it to work reliably running only NFSv4. I had to enable NFSv3 on the QNAP box. Oddly it still talks NFSv4 (according to network sniffer).


----------



## jaga (Sep 10, 2019)

i will test it tomorrow - i don't need much
- mpv player, for me that is better as vlc, because vlc can't play my files from qnap-nas, which are connected by nfs (in my ubuntu 18.04.3).
- file-hostdownloader, like jdownloader
- emailclient
- hp-setup for print and scan-software
if i can realize this things, i would use freebsd instead ubuntu


----------



## gpw928 (Sep 11, 2019)

The Handbook, above, is the place to start.

The thing I most often forget on the NFS server is to restart mountd() after modifying /etc/exports.

Reading the logs on client and server often helps when things aren't going well.


----------



## jaga (Sep 11, 2019)

hello all, i did it. 
also vlc can open the media files from qnap-nas in freebsd (i don't know why in ubuntu not).
i also have to activate nfs-v3 on my qnap-nas (with ubuntu i use nfs-v4).
now i can continue with the next points.


----------

